# Ex-Gov: Massachusetts law not ‘perfect’



## kwflatbed (Dec 29, 2004)

*Ex-Gov: Massachusetts law not 'perfect'*

By Jessica Fargen

Mitt Romney kicked off his likely presidential bid 
here last night, but he faces a steep climb in this 
live-free-or-die state

22 Comments

Video

Gallery

Poll

*Carr:* No Rx for Romney's Bay State headache
Romney tells N.H. GOP he'd repeal Obamacare
Mixed reviews for Mitt in N.H.
Where being first can be curse
*More On:*


+ Mitt Romney
+ Tea party
+ Romneycare


----------



## DEI8 (Jan 20, 2006)

Definately one of his failures. Romneycare puts the screws to every one who has gotta work for a living. Everyshit bum I lock up when asked for ID they almost always state I got my MASS HEALTH card.:stomp:


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

He's a known union buster. Wonder how that will play out...


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2011)

LGriffin said:


> He's a known union buster. Wonder how that will play out...


He didn't go after the Quinn Bill or push for flagmen, which has been 2 of the hallmarks of our current "Democrat = pro-union" governor.

Romney can pull this out, but only if he admits MassHealth was a huge mistake and government-run health care will not work under any circumstances.


----------



## Killjoy (Jun 23, 2003)

> He didn't go after the Quinn Bill or push for flagmen, which has been 2 of the hallmarks of our current "Democrat = pro-union" governor.


Ditto, I'll give him credit; he supported police officers and kept his promises...a lot more than you could say about our current exalted governor.


----------



## CJIS (Mar 12, 2005)

If he can admit some of his mistakes I think that helps him somewhat.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

Just wondering. Despite his shortcomings, comes down to him or the guy "from" Chicago, we willing to send the 2nd guy onto the lecture circuit in 2012 or wait for 2016? I for one can't wait for him to be a private citizen.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

While I've made my feelings on Romney known before, I'd certaily prefer him over anyone with a "D" following their name. While you probably won't see me pulling for the man, if he's the nominee, he's got my vote.

And though a lot can happen in two years, he's also the best shot of unseating Obama. Romney has the bast chances, hands down. And since, if they're in the race, Republicans usually nominate the last election's runner up, he's gonna be the nominee. Nixon, Regan, Bush 41, Dole, McCain--GW Bush and Golwater are the only two outliars.


----------



## Guest (Mar 7, 2011)

OfficerObie59 said:


> While I've made my feelings on Romney known before, I'd certaily prefer him over anyone with a "D" following their name. While you probably won't see me pulling for the man, if he's the nominee, he's got my vote.
> 
> And though a lot can happen in two years, he's also the best shot of unseating Obama. Romney has the bast chances, hands down. And since, if they're in the race, Republicans usually nominate the last election's runner up, he's gonna be the nominee. Nixon, Regan, Bush 41, Dole, McCain--GW Bush and Golwater are the only two outliars.


I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if Romney wins the election. There are a lot of similarities between Romney and Ronald Reagan; both former governors of liberal states, both lost the previous primary (Reagan to Ford in 1976, Romney to McCain in 2008), and both initially accused of not being conservative enough.

I see Romney's biggest hurdles being his religion (Morman) and the Massachusetts health care debacle, but both can be overcome.


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

Delta784 said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if Romney wins the election...and both initially accused of not being conservative enough.


It's not that I don't think Romney isn't conservative enough--it's that I don't know what the man believes. He makes John Kerry's flip-flops like like minor indecisiveness. I wouldn't even have minded had these changes in belief come over the course of 20 years. But they seemed to occur the moment he left Beacon Hill and threw his hat in the Presidential ring.

We expect a person to flex a bit in order to make themselves politically viable. But Romney near damn broke himself in half, flip-flopping like a flounder.

That said, I hope I am surprised.


----------



## SinePari (Aug 15, 2004)

Delta784 said:


> I think you'll be pleasantly surprised if Romney wins the election. There are a lot of similarities between Romney and Ronald Reagan; both former governors of liberal states, both lost the previous primary (Reagan to Ford in 1976, Romney to McCain in 2008), and both initially accused of not being conservative enough.
> 
> I see Romney's biggest hurdles being his religion (Morman) and the Massachusetts health care debacle, but both can be overcome.


And Reagan actually ran for president THREE times, plus his final bid followed an extremely liberal, domestically weak, international conflict-adverse sitting one-term president. The moons are lining up, my friends. If there's nobody else in the party worth their salt and all their eggs are behind Romney, he's getting my vote.


----------



## grn3charlie (Jul 18, 2005)

OfficerObie59 said:


> But Romney near damn broke himself in half, *flip-flopping like a flounder*.


Oh Yeah?? Try saying that ten times fast!


----------

